# KK's first time in the ring as a Special



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Today was a historic and momentous day in my life as a breeder, and Katie’s show career. My first time in the ring with a Special that I bred and finished myself. She was as awesome as a puppy her age can be. Stood perfectly for exam. Gaited nicely. And looked as gorgeous as only she can.

However, she is still a 13 month old puppy. She felt the pressure. Or the lovely day. Or just decided that she is, after all, a 13 month old PUPPY, and played around at a critical time during judging. I set a foot. She moved it. I set it back. She moved 2 more. I could almost hear her giggling, and I could DEFINITELY see the twinkle in her eye. It made me smile. Then we went around the ring and she hopped around a little, in just her complete puppy joy at being alive. We got no ribbon. But what I took out of the ring with me, well…

That’s worth a whole lot more than any ribbon.

My BRED BY SPECIAL puppy. And after all. Tomorrow is another day. 

A few photos of us in the ring today…..


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

The historic moment would have been enough for me!  It actually just gave me goose bumps. Still...........it is great even if Katie did want a day off!  Now that I really think about it.......just being in ANY ring would have been historic for me! Lol!  I always wanted to show but never did.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

All she needs is time to mature. Her day will come. You must be really proud of her even though she showed her age and that is all that really matters.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Love your attitude  It's great to see that you can still smile and realize she is, after all, a puppy. You have done such amazing things with her so far and have done excellent work with getting her to stand still and do the things you ask of her. One silly off day is nothing in the long run.

In agility, at first I would panic and be very frustrated when Denali would spaz out and get her zoomies on, taking whatever obstacles she wanted in the process and not listening to me at all. Now it's tough not to smile as I stand still and wait for her to listen. She's still very much a pup too and her excitement just bursts out of her!


----------

